# Seatpost Marker



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a good solution to marking my seatpost height. With a quick release seatpost, I want to be able to take it out and put it back at the same height. I'm looking for something like a collar. Tape, black marker are not good enogh. I want something I can just push the seatpost in until it stops at the marker and tighen up the quick release. 

Right now I'm using the seatpost mount for a rear light but I'm looking for something a little more "elegant". Any suggestions?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Cubby said:


> I'm looking for a good solution to marking my seatpost height. With a quick release seatpost, I want to be able to take it out and put it back at the same height. I'm looking for something like a collar. Tape, black marker are not good enogh. I want something I can just push the seatpost in until it stops at the marker and tighen up the quick release.
> 
> Right now I'm using the seatpost mount for a rear light but I'm looking for something a little more "elegant". Any suggestions?


Just take a hacksaw and make a small line in the _back_ of the post. Bam, you're done.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Cubby said:


> I'm looking for something like a collar.


Since you're looking for something like a collar, how about using a second seat collar just clamped to the post?


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Just take a hacksaw and make a small line in the _back_ of the post. Bam, you're done.


Just curious, why on the back?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Use a Sharpie!....


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Mudd said:


> Use a Sharpie!....


Sharpies don't work if you have a black seatpost. I've tried.

In the past, I've scored my post with a pocket knife. No chance of scoring too deep like with a hacksaw. I wouldn't call it an "elegant" solution, but its permanent and it works.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Cubby said:


> I'm looking for a good solution to marking my seatpost height. With a quick release seatpost, I want to be able to take it out and put it back at the same height. I'm looking for something like a collar. Tape, black marker are not good enogh. I want something I can just push the seatpost in until it stops at the marker and tighen up the quick release.
> 
> Right now I'm using the seatpost mount for a rear light but I'm looking for something a little more "elegant". Any suggestions?


On a black seatpost I take some duct tape and mask the post on either side of where I want my height marker leaving about 1/8" exposed and use scotch-brite to lightly wear away the anodize. Doesn't structurally harm the seatpost and leaves a nice even mark.


----------



## Da-Sloth (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ever try?*

Nail polish. I have a Thompson seat-post and the last thing I want to do is cut into it with anything. So I measured two heights, (can do more if thats what you need), taped them both evenly, gave a slight scuff to the exposed areas with 220 grit, cleaned with denatured alcohol, and applied two different colors of nail polish to help distinguish the two different heights, removed tape, let the polish cure overnight, and now when It's time to adjust, its simple, no eyeballing guesswork, no tape to peel off, or sliding post, and no cracked post going in the out door because it was structurally jeopardized by cutting a groove into it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mynamesrob (Jul 25, 2004)

Since you don't want to look down and visibly see where to stop, just 'feel' the stop, how about a collar like you'd find on a radiator hose?

-Rob


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What is this Rocket Science? Geeez already, just take an awle or a hacksaw and mark it. Some of the questions on this site scare me. It scares me that I could be sharing the same trail as some of the people asking these questions.  Ok so ya need a little hand holding. Could one of Cubbys friends kindly hold his hand and guide him to the seatpost. Then slowly show him how to mark it. Remember he's looking for something a little more "elegant". It sounds to me like he's the type of guy that carries a bottle of Merlot in his bottle cage.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I just scratch the paint off on a black alloy post. You only see it if you look for it so I would call that an elegant solution. I don't see why you'd need something else, it takes 10 seconds and weighs nothing. It's not as simple with a carbon post though.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Red Pencil works for me.

I just do it whenever, the line gets a bit faint.

Also to mark handlbar position, levers etc.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2006)

I've tried tape, markers, scratching. I'm looking for something that requires less brain. Like I said - drop the post in until it stops and tighten it up. No looking for a scratch mark or marker line (and yes its a black Bontrager post). Something that I can clamp on.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Cubby said:


> I'm looking for something that requires less brain.


Well, you are looking to use less brain on the trail but are using way too much of it to figure this out now...  How long does it take and how many brain cells are needed to just stop at a mark? Not much IMO.

If you really need a solution that would work even for a blind rider and that hasn't been mentioned in this thread already, you can bolt a reflector that has a collar on the post and use that as the guide/stop.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, you are looking to use less brain on the trail but are using way too much of it to figure this out now...  How long does it take and how many brain cells are needed to just stop at a mark? Not much IMO.
> 
> If you really need a solution that would work even for a blind rider and that hasn't been mentioned in this thread already, you can bolt a reflector that has a collar on the post and use that as the guide/stop.


Hey Dan you must of not seen my comment on this subject. A few posts up.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Cubby said:


> I've tried tape, markers, scratching. I'm looking for something that requires less brain. Like I said - *drop the post in until it stops and tighten it up*. No looking for a scratch mark or marker line (and yes its a black Bontrager post). *Something that I can clamp on.
> *


Let's see...drop until stops...clamps on...how about a seat collar?


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

hose clamp from the hardware store.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey Dan you must of not seen my comment on this subject. A few posts up.


Yeah I read it... I just didn't want to add to it and insult anyone.

Another brain dead yet radical and crazy solution: leave the seatpost in the bike!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rivet said:


> On a black seatpost I take some duct tape and mask the post on either side of where I want my height marker leaving about 1/8" exposed and use scotch-brite to lightly wear away the anodize. Doesn't structurally harm the seatpost and leaves a nice even mark.


I do that with light sandpaper


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Use a small piece of rubber hose that is large enough to stretch over the seatpost, but tight enough to not move on it. Get black to match your post and you have your brainless, not ugly, seatpost marking system. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not into Merlot. I don't see the big deal. People will pay hundreds of dollars for the name Chris King on a headset but if i want a more "elegant" solution instead of a hose clamp for a seatpost marker - I get flamed! Wow! Makes me feel welcome to the forum.

Nat I like your idea. Thanks.


----------



## FRAYZ99 (Jul 10, 2006)

In Cubby's defense, this thread is pure genius compared to the guy that started a "are diet sodas bad for you" thread !!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cubby said:


> I'm not into Merlot. I don't see the big deal. People will pay hundreds of dollars for the name Chris King on a headset but if i want a more "elegant" solution instead of a hose clamp for a seatpost marker - I get flamed! Wow! Makes me feel welcome to the forum.
> 
> Nat I like your idea. Thanks.


Sorry about the flame job but when the word elegant came up in relation to MTBn it just killed me. Just chillax on getting flamed on around here it all goes with the territory. Ya just have to get thicker skin. Your issue is very simple, just take an awle or a hacksaw and put a very fine mark on it. Thats what I do and you dont even notice it there untill you need it. And I.M.O. it is a very "elegant" look. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"It sounds to me like he's the type of guy that carries a bottle of Merlot in his bottle cage"._

Which would be ridiculous! Merlot should be carried in an over-shoulder leather satchel; never, I repeat, _never_, in your bottle cage. You can, however, keep soft cheese in it. No culture, some folk...


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2006)

In hindsight, I should have said "less ghetto" than elegant!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I just score mine lightly with a flat head screwdriver. I can't think of anything easier. I've done it to all my bikes where I adjust the seat height. I like this because you never have to change it, and it never wipes off.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Question: If you clamp something around your post, what are you going to do if you want to lower your seat?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cubby said:


> In hindsight, I should have said "less ghetto" than elegant!


You didn't just say "hindsight" in the same sentence as elegant.


----------



## jcbikeski (Nov 26, 2005)

pixelninja said:


> Question: If you clamp something around your post, what are you going to do if you want to lower your seat?


That's what I kept wondering reading these replies..... even the tape ideas have the same limitation since odds are when you lower the seat the tape will get rubbed and moved and probably then leave the post a sticky mess.

I just scratch a mark (a little V since simpler lines are harder for me to see when the post gets dusty). I only mark my 'normal' climbing position since I don't have a standard place when I want to lower for a techy downhill.


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...pagename=Shop by Subcat: Seatpost Accessories

there ya go, cant beat the price.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

FlatFender said:


> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...pagename=Shop by Subcat: Seatpost Accessories
> 
> there ya go, cant beat the price.


FlatFender, Thats great but I dont think it's going to be "elegant" enough for Cubby.


----------



## Greebler (Jun 28, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What is this Rocket Science? Geeez already, just take an awle or a hacksaw and mark it. Some of the questions on this site scare me. It scares me that I could be sharing the same trail as some of the people asking these questions.  Ok so ya need a little hand holding. Could one of Cubbys friends kindly hold his hand and guide him to the seatpost. Then slowly show him how to mark it. Remember he's looking for something a little more "elegant". It sounds to me like he's the type of guy that carries a bottle of Merlot in his bottle cage.


Pip Pip my good sir, I do believe there is a bit too much dirt on the trails today. Shal we re-schedule?

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

pixelninja said:


> Just curious, why on the back?


Seems to me if you did it on the front, that would weaken the post w/ all the stress bending it backwards.

I've been doing this for years with no problems.


----------



## scale (Jul 14, 2005)

sharpie makes a silver for marking dark surfaces...it works awesome!


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Elegant(?) Solution: Drill a small hole in your seatpost at the desired location. Stick a nail temporarily through the hole so the seatpost will drop to the desired point, clamp the seatpost, pull the nail out.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

4slomo said:


> Elegant(?) Solution: Drill a small hole in your seatpost at the desired location. Stick a nail temporarily through the hole so the seatpost will drop to the desired point, clamp the seatpost, pull the nail out.


Yeah and accidently drop the nail and the next guy gets a flat.  :thumbsup: Now thats "elegant".


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> FlatFender, Thats great but I dont think it's going to be "elegant" enough for Cubby.


well you could pick up a bedazzler and add some rhinestones:madman:


----------



## bross77 (May 30, 2004)

what is most scary is just how long this sorry thread is about something so simple.


----------



## bross77 (May 30, 2004)

let's go for 50 posts.....keep it goin fellas


p.s. - sorry i'm in just one of those moods


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Elegant has to also be simple... 

Drill a really tiny hole just below where you normally place your seat and when you insert the post and the hole vanishes under the collar, the seat is in the right place.

I often swap my favourite road seat between two bikes and there's two small score marks on the post to indicate where the seat needs to be on each bike since they have a slight height difference but identical geometry. 

MY HT SS has a fixed mount for it's rear LED flasher on the post and this is my height marker.


----------



## rug wheelie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Cat Eye*

Cat Eye sells pieces / parts on there website. Tail light clamps in a variety of sizes. $1.00 a piece. Check it out:

http://www.cateye.com/store/parts.php?cid=3_31


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

*Problem solved*. It's useful, elegant and not destructive to the seatpost. 

I've seen a few similar versions of this product. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

i tie a string from the seat rails to the seat stays. stretch it out to get my climbing position.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like a caveman, I just scratch mine with a rock


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Low_Rider said:


> *Problem solved*. It's useful, elegant and not destructive to the seatpost.
> 
> I've seen a few similar versions of this product. :thumbsup:


Low Rider that's great, I do believe we have a winner here. Oh wait a minute is it "elegant" enough for Cubby? In a primitive sorta way I suppose. Do they make one with a cork screw attatched? Ya know for opening up his Merlot.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> *Problem solved*. It's useful, elegant and not destructive to the seatpost.
> 
> I've seen a few similar versions of this product. :thumbsup:


BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought a few of you guys might be interested… 

It probably doesn’t really help Cubby though, I can’t see it being much use on most frames if used as a seatpost height marker!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Low_Rider said:


> I thought a few of you guys might be interested&#8230;
> 
> It probably doesn't really help Cubby though, I can't see it being much use on most frames if used as a seatpost height marker!


Yeah it looks like Cubby deserted his "post".


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Ziptie.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TR said:


> Ziptie.


Zipties slide too much. Besides I dont think it would be "elegant" enough for cubby.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*Kill 2 birds w/ 1 stone!*

get one of these!
http://www.ahrensbicycles.com/Bottle-Opener.htm

:rockon:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Roland said:


> get one of these!
> http://www.ahrensbicycles.com/Bottle-Opener.htm
> 
> :rockon:


That's pretty cool, but $30??????? 

Got-damn. :madmax:


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*white out*

That's what MBA suggests.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

Just ride enough! I've got a permanent mark on my Thomson where the seat tube has rubbed the anodising off the seat post.

Ronnie.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Zipties slide too much. Besides I dont think it would be "elegant" enough for cubby.


Not if you do them up super tight using some pliers or something. lip the loose end of and if you use a small ziptie you can hardly see it is there.
Mine has been on my bike for a year and has not moved.
It is only there to "mark" the position not to hold the seatpost in place (that is what your seat clamp is for).


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> Just ride enough! I've got a permanent mark on my Thomson where the seat tube has rubbed the anodising off the seat post.
> 
> Ronnie.


Yeah, all my bikes are like that. My big bike even has two steps, at the dropped position and the higher one.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"Mine has been on my bike for a year and has not moved."_

How do you know? Do you mark the zip tie with marker pen, or something? How do you do that? Now we need some Elegant solutions to marking the position of the marker on your seatpost. Nice one...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> _"Mine has been on my bike for a year and has not moved."_
> 
> How do you know? Do you mark the zip tie with marker pen, or something? How do you do that? Now we need some Elegant solutions to marking the position of the marker on your seatpost. Nice one...


Easy. Scratch a line in the post at the top of the seatpost collar. If you can still see the line, it hasn't slipped. If you want to see how much it has slipped, take a marker and mark the current top of the collar. Then check the distance between lines.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"Easy. Scratch a line in the post at the top of the seatpost collar. If you can still see the line, it hasn't slipped. If you want to see how much it has slipped, take a marker and mark the current top of the collar. Then check the distance between lines."_

Genius, almost...a scratch, especially by rocks, has already been declared 'not elegant'. Back to the drawing board...
I'm just feeling that we're close to a solution here. Must...think...harder....


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> _"Easy. Scratch a line in the post at the top of the seatpost collar. If you can still see the line, it hasn't slipped. If you want to see how much it has slipped, take a marker and mark the current top of the collar. Then check the distance between lines."_
> 
> Genius, almost...a scratch, especially by rocks, has already been declared 'not elegant'. Back to the drawing board...
> I'm just feeling that we're close to a solution here. Must...think...harder....


What if you call it "engrave?"


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"What if you call it "engrave?""_

I'm lost for words. If I was wearing a hat, I'd take it off to you.


----------



## beljum (Dec 24, 2006)

I think the scratch idee-er is the best, but if you want a mechanical stop go to

http://www.mcmaster.com/

and type in "split collar" in the search.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Just use a stripper of some sort.. Find a way to hold the post steady for a while and let the lower section soak for a while. Easy as can be and would look good compared to scratches.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

The split collar looks ideal, if a little pricey. But just imagine the artistic possibilities of engraving...

_"Just use a stripper of some sort.. Easy as can be and would look good compared to scratches."_

They look better if you call them 'engravings', especially if nobody sees them.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

ya know... if you want it to look cool figure out a pattern... "engrave" this pattern into the seat post from the bottom up, or bands of the pattern. I think that'd look pretty sweet if you figured out a cool design. Then you could even get some metal stain and color the engraved part!


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

"Just use a stripper of some sort.. Find a way to hold the post steady for a while....."

What kind of stripper are you suggesting?


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Slip a small piece of an old inner tube into the position that you want and then place a zip tie tightly around the rubber piece. Won't go anywhere and is virtually undetectable.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"What kind of stripper are you suggesting?"_

And wouldn't she need a bike, too. I thought beljum's idea was pricey, but it's just getting out of hand now. 
This is nearly as much fun as the thread about milk.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

measure with a ruler... and write the measurement down??? Duh:thumbsup:


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

If you *ride* you bike your post will shortly have a detectable mark from use.
Not good enough, ok measure post, mask a area that suits you and bring it to a sand blaster. A quick blast will give you a texture that is uniform and not bad looking.
**** The best for true elegance is to bring it to a gun engraver and have a gold wire inlayed. That would look great on a gold ano post****
Or find somebody who does gold leafing a have a vertical gold strip do on the post to where the clamp is.
Hey why not put some glue on the post and sprinkle glitter on lit.
Or epoxy some rhinestones in a ring around the post.
Or have your wedding ring streched so it will fit around the post and the use that to mark the post. Heck my wife says I care for the bike more then her anyway.
They are all to obtrusive? Fill you seat tube with concrete to the point that the post stops. Post can go in no further, job done.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

hugh088 said:


> If you *ride* you bike your post will shortly have a detectable mark from use.
> Not good enough, ok measure post, mask a area that suits you and bring it to a sand blaster. A quick blast will give you a texture that is uniform and not bad looking.
> **** The best for true elegance is to bring it to a gun engraver and have a gold wire inlayed. That would look great on a gold ano post****
> Or find somebody who does gold leafing a have a vertical gold strip do on the post to where the clamp is.
> ...


So Cubby are any of the above mentioned solutions "elegant" enough?


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*must be winter*

and everybody has cabin fever.
70 plus posts and counting on how to mark your seat post

michael


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Michael,

Cabin fever!! Don't you have anything constructive to offer this discussion? Like offering a novel, yet elegant solution to this particularly taxing problem, or recommending a decent engraver, perhaps? 
All work and no play makes Steve a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Steve a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Steve a dull boy.......now where's my axe?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cubby did you abandon your "post"? Come on dont leave us in suspense, which method did you deem "elegant" enough?


----------



## No MSG (Nov 19, 2005)

*Mark a "V"*

Sorry if this was already suggested, but I stopped reading after response #30 [Damn, Dirt Junkie, that was funny].

Anyway, what I've done is take a knife and etched a "V" that's about 1.5" high. The low point in the "V" marks the optimal height for climbing.

Why a "V?" With the "V" I always know how high or low the post is relative the optimal position (for climbing).


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

How about a Maverick speedball or Gravity dropper, then this would not be an issue.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

No MSG said:


> Sorry if this was already suggested, but I stopped reading after response #30 [Damn, Dirt Junkie, that was funny].
> 
> Anyway, what I've done is take a knife and etched a "V" that's about 1.5" high. The low point in the "V" marks the optimal height for climbing.
> 
> Why a "V?" With the "V" I always know how high or low the post is relative the optimal position (for climbing).


Oh great now you have to complicate things by adding a "V". How do you get "elegant" out of a "V" ? remember it has to be "elegant" in order to even be concidered. :thumbsup: I would turn that little thumbs up to a thumbs down if I had the skills.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I would turn that little thumbs up to a thumbs down if I had the skills.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

pixelninja said:


>


I did this one a while ago. I think I was making fun of dogonfr.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Wierd. A second post showed up, and the pic was there...


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Cubby said:


> I'm looking for a good solution to marking my seatpost height. With a quick release seatpost, I want to be able to take it out and put it back at the same height. I'm looking for something like a collar. Tape, black marker are not good enogh. I want something I can just push the seatpost in until it stops at the marker and tighen up the quick release.
> 
> Right now I'm using the seatpost mount for a rear light but I'm looking for something a little more "elegant". Any suggestions?


 May have been mentioned already (no time to read all responses) but, since you have a black post, why not black electrical tape ??? Or, as was suggested...leave the seatpost inserted in the first place


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"May have been mentioned already (no time to read all responses), but why not black electrical tape ???"_

Blimey, you did skip a few didn't you? Go back and read Cubby's _original_ post. Once you've done that, get your head in gear and think of something ELEGANT!!!!!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I think you should take an old fork spring, cut it down to the appropriate length, and drop it in your seat tube. This would accomplish two things. 1. You'd have the mechanical stop you were looking for. 2. You'd also have a ghetto fabulous homeade gravity dropper.


----------



## Da-Sloth (Oct 16, 2006)

*Hmmm?*

Maybe, if Cubbie would show up, he could elegently explain to us all which solution he has chosen to adorn his ride so we can finally kill this thread.:madman:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cubby did you abandon your "post"? Come on dont leave us in suspense, which method did you deem "elegant" enough?


whoops, double post.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Da-Sloth said:


> Maybe, if Cubbie would show up, he could elegently explain to us all which solution he has chosen to adorn his ride so we can finally kill this thread.:madman:


I don't think anyone other than you and Dirt Junkie cares any more.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

It would appear that Da-Sloth does too. Edit: Beat me to it. Though I agree, I think most people are just bored from being cooped up inside, and as a result are acting fairly silly at this point.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> I don't think anyone other than you and Nat cares any more.


Hey Nat why would I care if Cubby comes up with an "elegant" solution? If there is such a thing. I just am amazed that he is keeping us all in suspense. He11 with all of these suggestions surely he must of chosen one, "A".


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey Nat why would I care if Cubby comes up with an "elegant" solution? If there is such a thing. I just am amazed that he is keeping us all in suspense. He11 with all of these suggestions surely he must of chosen one, "A".


Can't say I'm feeling the same level of (or any) suspense.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

He hasn't showed up because we're obviously not thinking "elegant" enough. C'mon people think D*** it. THINK!

Here's my proposal. Cut the tube at the desired length. Then weld on a diamond covered platinum piece that has a lip on it, kindof an upside down top hat. Now, this is key here, make sure the bottom section of tube gets welded back on so you still have the minimum insertion length. Very important ya' know.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

i like the V idea alot infact i like it so much that i use it but for a twist i like to mark two vertically opposing V's with the centerpoint being the the height mark. 

But mark it on the back of the seatpost centered with the split part of the frames seattube.

This method not only ensures accurate vertical adjustment but also correct rotational adjustment of the seat (seat is right height and straight)


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

buy a post with a height markings already on it and remember where you set it at....


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

94 and counting

michael


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TR said:


> Not if you do them up super tight using some pliers or something. lip the loose end of and if you use a small ziptie you can hardly see it is there.
> Mine has been on my bike for a year and has not moved.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

What if (and watch out, this is going to be elegant) you had a custom seatpost made with the lower part of the diameter that fits in your frame then, exactly where you need it to stop, the post gets slightly bigger... No one will be able to even see the trick but you just drop it in, align, tighten and you are good to go...



Wait, you still have to align it. So it needs a notch and a custom frame with a matching notch so you get the alignement right just by inserting the post... Take 2:


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

How's about this...









Hey!! Maybe I should have mentioned that 5 days ago?!

Can I go now?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> How's about this...
> 
> View attachment 233193
> 
> ...


That's actually a really good idea. Maybe. Does the top part have a stop in it, or can it slide out? If it has a stop that would work great.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"Does the top part have a stop in it, or can it slide out?"_

No idea. They come as standard on Big Hits II and III, so you could try bending some ears in the Specialized forum. 
I couldn't find any further info, even at Titec's genuinely elegant website.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

It sounded like you were being sarcastic about the website, so I was expecting something like Intenses.  But It is a pretty good one.


I kinda doubt it has a stop, since in order for that to work, the clamp assembly would have to be attached once the inner post was inserted into the outer one. (did that make sense?) It's probably just a seatpost in a seatpost. Back to square 1.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"It sounded like you were being sarcastic about the website..."_

Man, I laughed when the home page loaded; all the scroll work down the left side just screamed 'engraving' at me.

Yeah, I guess it would work pretty much as you described, but it could still apply, albeit fortuitously, if the position that the inner dropped into was good for you. Saying that, it's possible that the inner has a 'stop' so that you could leave the outer in the frame.....

You know what? I'm clutching at straws here!! I've no idea how the fecking Titec whatever-it's-called works and, to be frank, I'm not sure that I care. No...I've thought about it, and I don't care. Once upon a time this was funny, still is in a way, but we've expended 101 posts trying to find an elegant solution to a seat post somethingorother, We're onto a second page!! Currently, over 1500 people have read this thread. Why? And why does this solution need to be elegant? It's a bike, not a horse-drawn carriage....

And where is Cubby? Cubby? Hello.....?

Sod it, I'm off to set fire to my knees....


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> _"It sounded like you were being sarcastic about the website..."_
> 
> Man, I laughed when the home page loaded; all the scroll work down the left side just screamed 'engraving' at me.
> 
> ...


I agree, this is getting silly.



SteveUK said:


> Sod it, I'm off to set fire to my knees....


Please don't.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SteveUK said:


> _"It sounded like you were being sarcastic about the website..."_
> 
> Man, I laughed when the home page loaded; all the scroll work down the left side just screamed 'engraving' at me.
> 
> ...


My point exactly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*And where is Cubby? Cubby? Hello.....?*

:madman: Hey Cubby the suspense is killing us. What did you deem "elegant" enough?:madman:


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"Hey Cubby the suspense is killing us."

I have a feeling that he may have left the building (though I hope not). This thread was quite an introduction to MTBR and perhaps he didn't take it in quite the same humour as the rest of us....


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

this thread is rediculous
5 pages to marking a seat post you gotta be kinding. i skipped from page 2 to page 5 just to see where it ended. i need to mark mine for high and low postion to switch from trail to freeride and i gave myself bout 10 seconds to solve it. 
i'm gonna start a thread how do you fix a flat tyre and see how many posts i can get.
better yet how many times can you wear your shorts befor they need a was.
i serious gotta spend more time in the general discussion forum you can learn sooooooooooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"this thread is rediculous
5 pages to marking a seat post you gotta be kinding. i skipped from page 2 to page 5 just to see where it ended. i need to mark mine for high and low postion to switch from trail to freeride and i gave myself bout 10 seconds to solve it. 
i'm gonna start a thread how do you fix a flat tyre and see how many posts i can get.
better yet how many times can you wear your shorts befor they need a was.
i serious gotta spend more time in the general discussion forum you can learn sooooooooooooooooooooooo much!"_ (sic)

Is that the most elegant rant you could come up with? You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> "Hey Cubby the suspense is killing us."
> 
> I have a feeling that he may have left the building (though I hope not). This thread was quite an introduction to MTBR and perhaps he didn't take it in quite the same humour as the rest of us....


I too hope he realizes that we're all kidding.


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

i agree, not elegant at all!!! i wear my shorts almost every day and they still dont need a ''WAS''
roland that bottle opener was kinda nifty, but finch platte is right $$$30 is quite something to fork out, better just get a gravity dropper i think.
on the first page i believe, cubby wrote he/she would use the second seat clamp idea that was suggested. i sure hope there are elegant ones available in the correct size.
i hate to special order/but i like packages


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Vote for useless thread of the year. 

Seriously a five page discussion on how to adjust your seatpost height, which is a 30 second job, is a little overkill isn’t it?! 

If you can’t sort out the height with reasonable accuracy without clamps or tape or whatever, there’s got to be something wrong…


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

I printed this post and showed it to my boss to explain just how important ergonomics are. I felt that I really needed that $3000 office chair and what better display how important proper seating is then this post.


He fired me.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

You forgot to trim your inner diameter circle. Clearly not elegant enough.











Dan Gerous said:


> What if (and watch out, this is going to be elegant) you had a custom seatpost made with the lower part of the diameter that fits in your frame then, exactly where you need it to stop, the post gets slightly bigger... No one will be able to even see the trick but you just drop it in, align, tighten and you are good to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you still have to align it. So it needs a notch and a custom frame with a matching notch so you get the alignement right just by inserting the post... Take 2:


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

....don't worry all. Spring will be here soon and then the yearly influx of "newbie" questions will fill our threads for a season to come. NTTAWWT


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

I spent 30 minutes reading this thread, but the hope that someone will be elegant enough to come up with a ever-elegant solution that Cubby would like... was shot down by the time I reached page 4.

Come on folks... lets help the guy out... its not as bad as rocket science, we just need to find out a way to mark the seatpost, so that he remembers where the post was.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*"Garmin SP5000 MK II"*



anirban said:


> I spent 30 minutes reading this thread, but the hope that someone will be elegant enough to come up with a ever-elegant solution that Cubby would like... was shot down by the time I reached page 4.
> 
> Come on folks... lets help the guy out... its not as bad as rocket science, we just need to find out a way to mark the seatpost, so that he remembers where the post was.


Comes with GPS elevation detection to the millimeter and remote sensors.
Just attach one sensor to the head of the seat post and, voila, instant height adjustment!

michael


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

FireDog46 said:


> Comes with GPS elevation detection to the millimeter and remote sensors.
> Just attach one sensor to the head of the seat post and, voila, instant height adjustment!
> 
> michael


Maybe he could rent out one of the three attitude stabilization gyroscopes from the space station and program it with the hydraulic lift..... Just need to overcome the compatibility issues with the GPS sensors... and he would never have to worry about even opening the seatpost collar again!

I would consider this setup to be elegant.

For added bling, he could attach a couple of small rocket boosters on each side, incase the bike starts to tilt way too much to one side for the gyros to compensate for...


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

i think i found cubby sulking in the need a friend forum


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Mudd said:


> Use a Sharpie!....


photoJohn?


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

sandblast a ring around the post, mask off a section with tape to make sharp edges...


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

seriously, to those of you new to this thread, it isnt 5 pages about trying to adjust your seatpost height, or making a mark on your seatpost. it is about finding the ''elegant'' balance of life with reguards to the intersection of desire and necessity.
for those of you who have posted the very tiresome '' this is a stupid and boring thread, i cant believe i wasted all this time reading 5 pages on something soooooooo simple'' well let me say 2 things; first, dont even try to tell us it is ''soooooooo simple'' if you havent been able to figure out and shared the CORRECT (and still elegant) answer with the rest of us. second, it cant be WORTHLESS if it gave* you* and 118 others something to write and countless hundreds something to read.
nice try, try again


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lukelink said:


> seriously, to those of you new to this thread, it isnt 5 pages about trying to adjust your seatpost height, or making a mark on your seatpost. it is about finding the ''elegant'' balance of life with reguards to the intersection of desire and necessity.
> for those of you who have posted the very tiresome '' this is a stupid and boring thread, i cant believe i wasted all this time reading 5 pages on something soooooooo simple'' well let me say 2 things; first, dont even try to tell us it is ''soooooooo simple'' if you havent been able to figure out and shared the CORRECT (and still elegant) answer with the rest of us. second, it cant be WORTHLESS if it gave* you* and 118 others something to write and countless hundreds something to read.
> nice try, try again


It's all about the "elegant" look for Cubby. I wonder if he knows about the rules. He almost could be brought up on "Thread Desertion" but he has responded a couple of times. He could be charged with "Thread Tease" for not coming back and giving his desired result. I believe under the rules and regulations both of those charges have the same penalty. So hopefully he will return and give us that peace of mind. Otherwise I would hate to be him if the authority's catch up with him.


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

1niceride said:


> sandblast a ring around the post, mask off a section with tape to make sharp edges...


Hey, that was my idea. 
From my previous post let me make it clear that I am claiming the following

1. Sand blasting a ring
2. Inlayed gold wire.
3 Gold leaf strip
4 Glued on glitter
5 Glued on rhine stones
6 Wedding ring streched to fit around post
7 Filling the seat tube with cement.

Hands off

New for today
Cut the clamp off the top of the seat post. Cut, bend, weld and grind post to a bullet shape. Then lubricate well. With a small hole in the bottom of your shorts you can now leave the post in on spot and adjust you position till it feeeeeeels just right.

Hands off there's 25 million dollars resting on this. or was that on an idea to remove co2 from the atmosphere. Richard Branson isn't "Chubby" but Al Gore is."


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

i dont care about the authorities. they wont help me sleep tonight. even if cubby ends up in jail, there will still be a mtn bike out there without an elegant seatpost stop. there are just too many people, engineers, grease monkeys, weekend warriors, crazy freeks and trust fund babies on this site not to fix this problem. come on, cant we all work together?????


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"there are just too many people, engineers, grease monkeys, weekend warriors, crazy freeks and trust fund babies on this site not to fix this problem. come on, cant we all work together?????"_

This isn't the problem. Working together is easy, but we're all waiting on one man to say, 'aye, that's elegant enough for me.' We're waiting for subjective confirmation, like a crowd of fools. I can't believe I'm still here....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SteveUK said:


> _"there are just too many people, engineers, grease monkeys, weekend warriors, crazy freeks and trust fund babies on this site not to fix this problem. come on, cant we all work together?????"_
> 
> This isn't the problem. Working together is easy, but we're all waiting on one man to say, 'aye, that's elegant enough for me.' We're waiting for subjective confirmation, like a crowd of fools. I can't believe I'm still here....


Open,open,open that thread Cubby and give us the gist of what you deemed "elegant" enough. This is insane it's like pulling teeth. I haven't got a good night sleep in over a week, because of you. How do you think we all feel wondering "if" your bike is up to par and "elegant" enough to show up at your local trails. It's the not knowing that just keeps us pondering. I know, I know with so many solutions thrown at ya it's hard to sort out the bad from the "elegant". And then theres the sorting out the "elegant" from the "really elegant". This could take days, but weeks come on get with it and let us know the outcome.:madman:


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"And then theres the sorting out the "elegant" from the "really elegant"."_

Nooooooooooooo!!! Nobody mentioned anything about it having to be _really_ elegant. What the feck is _reeeeally_ elegant meant to be? No, no, no, wait...I didn't ask that question! We haven't even figured your standard type of elegance yet!! Keep it simple, man, simple, you hear.....?

He's laughing, isn't he? Lurking in the mist of uncertainty that surrounds this thread. 
Cubby was here only 20 hours ago, I've seen it on his profile. Let us out!! Or at least throw us a couple of pies....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SteveUK said:


> _"And then theres the sorting out the "elegant" from the "really elegant"."_
> 
> Nooooooooooooo!!! Nobody mentioned anything about it having to be _really_ elegant. What the feck is _reeeeally_ elegant meant to be? No, no, no, wait...I didn't ask that question! We haven't even figured your standard type of elegance yet!! Keep it simple, man, simple, you hear.....?
> 
> ...


This thread is losing air quick,* psssssssssssssssssssst*........Only Cubby can put it to rest.


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think I have to say my opinion here, since I spent a good part of my life reading this.

My seatpost is 2 inches long. Its always slammed, so I have no trouble remembering where I put it last. HOWEVER, when I did have a longish seatpost, I could either tell where it was before just by normal wear (someone mentioned this), or I just put it somewhere that looks about right. I'm not a racer that depends on millimeters to win, so it works for me. The Nashbar seatpost minder thing that (someone else mentioned) was my first thought.

On my road bike, the post has markings on it (someone else mentioned this too) so I never have a problem there either.

So really, just cut your seatpost down to next to nothing, slam it and your problem is solved. Or just look on the post. You can see it if you actually ride

this is a great thread.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This thread is losing air quick,* psssssssssssssssssssst*........Only Cubby can put it to rest.


Cripes, I've been out of town for a week, I return and you're _still_ harping on this.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

i use wite-out (the correction fluid). works spectacularly


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*you realize of course*



tg6392 said:


> My seatpost is 2 inches long. Its always slammed, so I have no trouble remembering where I put it last............


most frame builders recommend a minimum insertion of 4 inches to protect the frame.

"cubby" come back, please

michael


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

Nat said:


> Cripes, I've been out of town for a week, I return and you're _still_ harping on this.


You're right, we're all being a little too an*l.

But it has been entertaining.
What's one to do when it's -17C outside and there's 30cm of snow on the horizon.

As for marking the seat post, what's wrong with a center punch and two dimples.

michael


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"i use wite-out (the correction fluid). works spectacularly"_

Spectacular - dramatically daring or thrilling.

Elegant - tastefully fine or luxurious in dress, style, design.

Come on!! Get with the program!! This is neither the time nor place for spectacular ideas...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

FireDog46 said:


> You're right, we're all being a little too an*l.
> 
> But it has been entertaining.
> What's one to do when it's -17C outside and there's 30cm of snow on the horizon.
> ...


When has two dimples ever been concidered "elegant"? I suppose it may be cute but "elegant" I beg to differ. Maybe Cubby could shed some light on this.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

FireDog46 said:


> most frame builders recommend a minimum insertion of 4 inches to protect the frame.
> 
> "cubby" come back, please
> 
> michael


True, but with the seatpost all the way down like that, he has absolutly no leverage. 4" is needed when you've got 8" sticking out of the frame, but with none, he's fine.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

FireDog46 said:


> You're right, we're all being a little too an*l.
> 
> But it has been entertaining.
> What's one to do when it's -17C outside and there's 30cm of snow on the horizon.
> ...


Meanwhile, rather than taking Dirt Junkie's bait, Cubby is probably out riding his bike with the saddle at the correct height.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> _"i use wite-out (the correction fluid). works spectacularly"_
> 
> Spectacular - dramatically daring or thrilling.
> 
> ...


ok then, it works great. i get the kind with the little sponge tip and it lasts quite a while. i usually only have to reapply it 2 or 3 times a year


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> Meanwhile, rather than taking Dirt Junkies' bait, Cubby is probably out riding his bike with the saddle at the correct height.


Yeah while we all just sit here stewing. Pondering on what solution was deemed "elegant" enough for his taste. Ride on Cubby ride on. Dont worry about us brother, we will all be alright.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TrekFan said:


> ok then, it works great. i get the kind with the little sponge tip and it lasts quite a while. i usually only have to reapply it 2 or 3 times a year


So far we have seen *"the good", "the bad" and "the ugly".* But have we seen the "elegant"?


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Just Shoot Me!!!!!!!!!!! This Thread Is Beyond Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

jeremyp111 said:


> Just Shoot Me!!!!!!!!!!! This Thread Is Beyond Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!


So Is Typing Like This......


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

A recess at the appropriate height should be formed into the seatpost and therby a marquis-cut ruby should be placed in said recess. Aligning the lower facet of the ruby with the seat tube will indicate the desired position.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

presslab said:


> A recess at the appropriate height should be formed into the seatpost and therby a marquis-cut ruby should be placed in said recess. Aligning the lower facet of the ruby with the seat tube will indicate the desired position.


I think the gemstone must be matched to the bike. For example, if Cubby were to have, say, a silver bike with blue trim, a ruby would be entirely inappropriate. But all in all, not a bad idea.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"A recess at the appropriate height should be formed into the seatpost and therby a marquis-cut ruby should be placed in said recess. Aligning the lower facet of the ruby with the seat tube will indicate the desired position."_

CUBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit. _"I think the gemstone must be matched to the bike. For example, if Cubby were to have, say, a silver bike with blue trim, a ruby would be entirely inappropriate."_

Doh!


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> True, but with the seatpost all the way down like that, he has absolutly no leverage. 4" is needed when you've got 8" sticking out of the frame, but with none, he's fine.


yeah, I have no leverage with the seat that low. The only trails anywhere near where I live are pretty technical, so I spend most of my time standing up anyways. If it weren't for the weight/frame warranties, I would just weld it, as I have done with BMX frames that I've bought off friends that havent seen a warranty in 10 years. lol


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SteveUK said:


> _"A recess at the appropriate height should be formed into the seatpost and therby a marquis-cut ruby should be placed in said recess. Aligning the lower facet of the ruby with the seat tube will indicate the desired position."_
> 
> CUBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


So what now we have to get a Gemologist involved in this. Cubby where are you? hello Cubby are you out there.:madman:


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

so wait, i have to have 4'' for leverage, if i have 8''??? what if i dont have 8''???? could i still be elegant, could i???
and we might be getting a little off track, while very few ideas COULD be ''elegant'', nearly none of them ar ''mechanical'', which also is a criteria from the origional question.
like the gem stone idea. would you put it on the right or left side??? front would weaken the post, back, Well, you just cant see it, but others could, and think it were elegant. yes, definantly a runner up.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

make a mark where you like it
take it to a plater and have it silver plated up to the mark
simple, elegant, and expensive:band:


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

One logical choice is a ruby on the left side and an emerald on the right. This would assist in positioning the seat in the correct direction. An error here could cause a significant problem with the jewels; more specifically, the 'family jewels.'


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

I checked his profile and guess what..... Chubby is a Canadian.
Paint post white.
Cut a piece of red anodized aluminium in the shape of a maple leaf and attach to the back of the post at the proper position. A small elegant leaf not a big gaudy leaf.
Job done. You can not top this.
Chubby, PM me and I'll email you where to send the check.
Thank God, this is over.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

hugh088 said:


> I checked his profile and guess what..... Chubby is a Canadian.
> Paint post white.
> Cut a piece of red anodized aluminium in the shape of a maple leaf and attach to the back of the post at the proper position. A small elegant leaf not a big gaudy leaf.
> Job done. You can not top this.
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"Thank God, this is over."_

A great idea, but you're not really getting this, are you? If it was as easy as one of _us_ deciding what was or wasn't elegant enough, this would have been over and done with 149 posts ago...

Edit...and it's Cubby; the guy's name is Cubby.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SteveUK said:


> _"Thank God, this is over."_
> 
> A great idea, but you're not really getting this, are you? If it was as easy as one of _us_ deciding what was or wasn't elegant enough, this would have been over and done with 149 posts ago...
> 
> Edit...and it's Cubby; the guy's name is Cubby.


How about using one of those, I think the girls call them "scrunchy's" that they use to hold thier hair in a ponytail. That way he could put it in any location without worrying about hurting the integrity of the seatpost strength. And yet it would be interchangable with any color he deemed "elegant" for that particular riding day. How about it Cubby do we have a winner yet?


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

i just cant stop thinking what a failure we all,,, ''Might Be''. in school when you do a 'good job' you get a 'gold star' and if you do a 'bad job' you get something (i'm sure i dont know what that was), but at least you get something. then you know, you ride your bike home, make yourself a bowl of count choculas to eat while watching cartoons to make yourself feel better until you get your beating for being bad.
now here we are, we dont know what we are, good/bad??? my choculas are getting stale and my milk is turning. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .cubby, please help!!!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"i just cant stop thinking what a failure we all,,, ''Might Be''. "_

Wait a minute!! I don't know about you, but I've been here for well over a week. I'll hear no talk of failure! This thread should stand as the benchmark for thread commitment, altruism, service to the community, creativity and general seat-pin related ingenuity. Think about all the good that you've done as you munch through those stale choculas and rancid milk...


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm feeling a bit the failure, all this time I've thought I was helping a guy named chubby to keeping his as$ cheeks from hanging so far over his saddle they were dragging on the ground and it turns out to be a guy named cubby. Sorry, maybe the reason he has not returned is he could not face the shame of admitting he was a chubby cubby. 
As for my reading fallure, I pulled the ear piece off my reading glasses and wrapped it around my seat post.....neither effect or elegant.
By the way anybody know the record number for replies to a totally dumb a$$ thread.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Lets see all the elegant solutions posted so far:

-Engrave the seatpost with a hacksaw/rock
-Use a strong sharpie
-Tape the post with electrical tape/ducttape
-Zip ties
-Gravity dropper seatpost
-Drilling small hole thru the seatpost and sticking a nail in
-Dropping an old fork spring in the seat tube
-Wise Cracker Bottle opener
-Use a stripper (?)
-Use a white out
-Using a marquis-cut ruby in the seatpost recess 
-Tie a rubber band
-Use a computer controlled space station grade gyroscope mapped with GPS
-Wedding ring stretched around the post
--Weld a aluminum maple leaf at the back of the seatpost
***EDIT**- DIRJUNKIE's attaching scrunchy things transform seatpost into a makeshift ponytail idea.


IMHO, these are no where close to the standards that Cubby has been expecting out of us. Are we a failure on the face of MTBR? What have we become? We cant come up with a good enough solution to mark a seatpost which does not require brain power..... I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Keep the post lightly greased and you'll have lines marking where you usually leave the post.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"By the way anybody know the record number for replies to a totally dumb a$$ thread."_

I've done a little research and discovered that the record is currently 159...


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

ok i have finished my 'not so fresh' snack and cant believe. . . . . . . . . . . . . . only 159??

ok i'm willing to give it another try, 'the old college try' or SMT

Hmmmm, mechanical, elegant, not mentioned before . . . . . . . how about a chris king sealled bearing head set(annodized color match of course), just the top race. this way he can sit . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .and spin. why not?? we're all doing this waiting for some closure.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SteveUK said:


> _"By the way anybody know the record number for replies to a totally dumb a$$ thread."_
> 
> I've done a little research and discovered that the record is currently 159...


I found 161.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

anirban said:


> Lets see all the elegant solutions posted so far:
> 
> -Engrave the seatpost with a hacksaw/rock
> -Use a strong sharpie
> ...


I believe you left a few solutions out of that list. I for one am very hurt that you left out my "scrunchy" idea. About three or four replys above yours. Hey he said it had to be "elegant" right?


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

This is by far the most obnoxious thread ever. Please just let it die. Don't y'all have something more important to do with your lives? Go do your taxes or something. Go for a ride. Just stop posting the stupid seat post solutions!


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I believe you left a few solutions out of that list. I for one am very hurt that you left out my "scrunchy" idea. About three or four replys above yours. Hey he said it had to be "elegant" right?


Really sorry! I edited my post to include it... thanks for pointing out:thumbsup:


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> This is by far the most obnoxious thread ever. Please just let it die. Don't y'all have something more important to do with your lives? Go do your taxes or something. Go for a ride. Just stop posting the stupid seat post solutions!


FACT: People who post to a internet forum thread, simply to make fun of others for posting in the same thread, are retarded.

Its akin to people who make fun of what others are wearing, while walking around in socks and sandals.

Its a fact. Look it up.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*irony*



pixelninja said:


> FACT: People who post to a internet forum thread, simply to make fun of others for posting in the same thread, are retarded.
> 
> Its akin to people who make fun of what others are wearing, while walking around in socks and sandals.
> 
> Its a fact. Look it up.


Someone posts to a thread pleading "let it die" whilst keeping it alive.

Sheeesh...and over 3000 have read this thread.

Think we can make 200.

michael


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

pixelninja said:


> FACT: People who post to a internet forum thread, simply to make fun of others for posting in the same thread, are retarded.
> 
> Its akin to people who make fun of what others are wearing, while walking around in socks and sandals.
> 
> Its a fact. Look it up.


I only read cause I keep getting the damn email reminders. I will subscribe and pretend it doesn't exist. Carry on!

I admit to sometimes wearing socks with sandals. It's comfy.

Maida Out!


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> I only read cause I keep getting the damn email reminders. I will subscribe and pretend it doesn't exist. Carry on!
> 
> I admit to sometimes wearing socks with sandals. It's comfy.
> 
> Maida Out!


This is by far the most obnoxious thread ever. Please just let it die. Don't y'all have something more important to do with your lives? Go do your taxes or something. Go for a ride. Just stop posting!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

_"I found 161....."_

Close, but no cigar. I just stumbled across a 168. Do you guys in the US have custard?


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

lets not count the number of posts or views... we have a lot more important job to tackle- finding a way to mark the seatpost that is deemed elegant! get some answers out to Cubby.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

anirban said:


> Really sorry! I edited my post to include it... thanks for pointing out:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: I like your editing skills and the way you worded it.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

pixelninja said:


> This is by far the most obnoxious thread ever. Please just let it die. Don't y'all have something more important to do with your lives? Go do your taxes or something. Go for a ride. Just stop posting!


Ah...more irony:thumbsup:

michael


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

SteveUK said:


> _"I found 161....."_
> 
> Close, but no cigar. I just stumbled across a 168. Do you guys in the US have custard?


We do in Canada...don't know about the States.

michael


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

anirban said:


> lets not count the number of posts or views... we have a lot more important job to tackle- finding a way to mark the seatpost that is deemed elegant! get some answers out to Cubby.


Elegance at it's finest. It appears that Sherwood has read this thread and is on top of things.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pixelninja said:


> Elegance at it's finest. It appears that Sherwood has read this thread and is on top of things.


More irony! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Scott does that on some models too. I'd hate it. I want to be able to lower my seat.


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, we got custard!!! i think there is some sitting next to my milk.


----------



## lukelink (Nov 6, 2006)

hey!!!! you know what just occured to me?????? cubby might be a weight wennie. no one said anything about SMT carbon fiber. well???????? and come on, alluminum, you might as well have been talking about 'LEAD'


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

What if he tied or glued his wifes/girlfriends/neighbors/mothers/favorite hookers garter at the right height? Lace is an elegant enough fabric, yet sexy enough to put on a bike....anyone??????


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lukelink said:


> hey!!!! you know what just occured to me?????? cubby might be a weight wennie. no one said anything about SMT carbon fiber. well???????? and come on, alluminum, you might as well have been talking about 'LEAD'


Sure Carbon fiber is "elegant" and right up Cubby's alley. But how would you mark it in an "elegant" way.

"Hello Cubby, are you out there"?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

wow... this thread is still going..


----------



## bauerb (Oct 17, 2005)

I've carefully read the last 8 pages, and after hydrating and stretching, here's what I think: In many places, the common "lingo" for determining seat post extrusion is expressed in Donut Units(DU's). A DU as a standardized by Dunkin Donuts(DD) is 1". 12 DU height is quite common for a 32 DU inseam for XC. When descending, a 6 DU height can be more appropriate. By carefully removing 6 DU's, and consuming them, you will have effectively placed the seat at the needed height, and gotten the all important sugar carb boost needed mid-ride. Quiet elegant in its efficiency I believe. post-descent, DU's can be acquired as needed from DD. and no engraving required


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bauerb said:


> I've carefully read the last 8 pages, and after hydrating and stretching, here's what I think: In many places, the common "lingo" for determining seat post extrusion is expressed in Donut Units(DU's). A DU as a standardized by Dunkin Donuts(DD) is 1". 12 DU height is quite common for a 32 DU inseam for XC. When descending, a 6 DU height can be more appropriate. By carefully removing 6 DU's, and consuming them, you will have effectively placed the seat at the needed height, and gotten the all important sugar carb boost needed mid-ride. Quiet elegant in its efficiency I believe. post-descent, DU's can be acquired as needed from DD. and no engraving required


Wow if reading this whole thread doesn't make your head spin. This last post by *"bauerb" *certainly will.:eekster:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

* " Hello Cubby, are you out there"?*


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

Step back and take a freash view. Guy's we are all in some way defacing the seat post. that's not elegant.
When you get to the trail head adjust you seat so it OH so comfy. Then lean your bike against you car and use a nail to scratch a line in the paint all the way around the car at the perfect seat height. Everytime you lean your bike on the car you can check the seat height and no unsightly additions. 
Cubby as Jerry McGuire said so elegantly *"Help Me Help You"*


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*C:\>ping cubby*

C:\>ping cubby
Ping request could not find host cubby.
Please check the name and try again.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

How about a Totom Pole of sorts. An elegant pole with carvings, jewels and bright colors. The "seat pole" would be at the desired height of the seat. A couplea clips to hold it to the bike, elegant clips I might add. Now thats elegance at its highest level.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

bauerb said:


> I've carefully read the last 8 pages, and after hydrating and stretching, here's what I think: In many places, the common "lingo" for determining seat post extrusion is expressed in Donut Units(DU's). A DU as a standardized by Dunkin Donuts(DD) is 1". 12 DU height is quite common for a 32 DU inseam for XC. When descending, a 6 DU height can be more appropriate. By carefully removing 6 DU's, and consuming them, you will have effectively placed the seat at the needed height, and gotten the all important sugar carb boost needed mid-ride. Quiet elegant in its efficiency I believe. post-descent, DU's can be acquired as needed from DD. and no engraving required


If you consume DU's do they become XDU's or FDU's?

michael


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

FireDog46 said:


> C:\>ping cubby
> Ping request could not find host cubby.
> Please check the name and try again.


FireDog, are you saying that Cubby has left the building?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1niceride said:


> How about a Totom Pole of sorts. An elegant pole with carvings, jewels and bright colors. The "seat pole" would be at the desired height of the seat. A couplea clips to hold it to the bike, elegant clips I might add. Now thats elegance at its highest level.


Cubby?  What was deemed elegant enough?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Slow day at work was it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Just checking for some more life in this thread. How about an answer Cubby?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Just checking for some more life in this thread. How about an answer Cubby?


*CUBBY* Last Activity: 04-08-2007 10:21 AM

And his last post was in Feb. on this very thread. 
He's gone..........................................


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Give me my 2 minutes back.
Yet another quality General Discussion thread,


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

Jesus man... make a scratch with your car key on your seat post. Use a piece of duct tape. 

It isn't rocket science. Did you really need to post this to find a solution?


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

DocAltie said:


> Jesus man... make a scratch with your car key on your seat post. Use a piece of duct tape.
> 
> It isn't rocket science. Did you really need to post this to find a solution?


It seems as if you did not read the entire thread. He wanted an elegant solution- not a cheap trick like scratching or using substandard materials like duct tape.


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

anirban said:


> It seems as if you did not read the entire thread. He wanted an elegant solution- not a cheap trick like scratching or using substandard materials like duct tape.


It's a mountain bike for god sakes. If you need something other than a scratch, you need a kick in the pants.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

DocAltie said:


> It's a mountain bike for god sakes. If you need something other than a scratch, you need a kick in the pants.


You came to this thread too late... a reason as to why you dont get the joke. Go ahead and read the entire thread, and you will know.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

anirban said:



> You came to this thread too late... a reason as to why you dont get the joke. Go ahead and read the entire thread, and you will know.


I knew it still had some life to it.

*Cubby, Cubby are you out there?*


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I knew it still hads some life to it.
> 
> *Cubby, Cubby are you out there?*


This thread is over. Let it die.


----------



## SKI-n-RIDE (May 31, 2007)

Timmy?


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

TIMMY!!!


----------



## Da-Sloth (Oct 16, 2006)

*Hmmm...*

i saw the title posted, started to laught to myself....I think CUBBY just shot himself after the ration of sh!t he has gotten. Still pretty funny this thread is kickin' around. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Da-Sloth said:


> i saw the title posted, started to laught to myself....I think CUBBY just shot himself after the ration of sh!t he has gotten. Still pretty funny this thread is kickin' around. :thumbsup:


Hmmm maybe Cubby is Timmy? Cubby did you change your name? And if so what was deemed elegant enough? the suspense is killing us.


----------



## sonaro (May 31, 2007)

What about a plumber's pipe cutter? Just a few quick turns before it actually begins to do damage.


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

this is so ridicoulous all the different ways you guys are saying for him to mark his seat post i wouldnt doubt you guys being stoners lol ever heard of a paint marker any one lol


----------



## sonaro (May 31, 2007)

Why is my recent post above older posts?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

sonaro said:


> Why is my recent post above older posts?


Because you didn't mark your post...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Solution:

Glue your seat to your pants. Seat post should be attached to seat. Now comes the elegant part: Stand on your pedals over you bike and insert seat post into seat tube freehandedly (is that a word? er, without use of hands). Close seat clamp with right or left heel as you like. 
Smile, wink and ride off towards the trail lightly and without hesitation.

Should be elegant. or wait really elegant. (Yep it's raining outside.)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pooh Bear said:


> Solution:
> 
> Glue your seat to your pants. Seat post should be attached to seat. Now comes the elegant part: Stand on your pedals over you bike and insert seat post into seat tube freehandedly (is that a word? er, without use of hands). Close seat clamp with right or left heel as you like.
> Smile, wink and ride off towards the trail lightly and without hesitation.
> ...


Hmmm this could be the solution Cubby has been looking for. Oh wait a minute no response back from him to let all of us know the "*elegant*" solution he chose. The mystery continues.


----------



## Cubbby (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey guys. 

I think Pooh Bear's is the best. Don't ask me why.

Cheers.

Pooh Bear, er, sh!t, Cubbby!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cubbby said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I think Pooh Bear's is the best. Don't ask me why.
> 
> ...


Will the real *Cubby* please stand up. This Cubbbbbby (two *b's* not three) is an impostor. Nice try though, the mystery continues.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Will the real *Cubby* please stand up. This Cubbbbbby (two *b's* not three) is an impostor. Nice try though, the mystery continues.


damn, wasn't elegant enough, eh?

cubbby is off again, as is cubby, I guess.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

cubby -- 

try one of the clamps that hold the rear reflectors on the dept. store bikes. that's where they're mounted.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

bigpedaler said:


> cubby --
> 
> try one of the clamps that hold the rear reflectors on the dept. store bikes. that's where they're mounted.


I don't think a plastic clamp like this will be as elegant as cubby likes it.
The mere thought of it makes me sick.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Greebler said:


> Pip Pip my good sir, I do believe there is a bit too much dirt on the trails today. Shal we re-schedule?
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


hahahaha *snort* haha!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pooh Bear said:


> I don't think a plastic clamp like this will be as elegant as cubby likes it.
> The mere thought of it makes me sick.


Yeah really! How dare him suggest such a non "elegant" solution. *Cubby?*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pooh Bear said:


> Solution:
> 
> Glue your seat to your pants. Seat post should be attached to seat. Now comes the elegant part: Stand on your pedals over you bike and insert seat post into seat tube freehandedly (is that a word? er, without use of hands). Close seat clamp with right or left heel as you like.
> Smile, wink and ride off towards the trail lightly and without hesitation.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Too much rain when I wrote this. Couldn't get out to ride.

When your seat is connected to you it will always be in the right heigth. You just have to close the seat clamp to sit down. Climbing out of saddle will become climbing out of frame.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody heard from Cubby?


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody heard from Cubby?


Must've been a real slow Monday for you eh?


----------

